# Chantecaille Spring 2011



## colorcorner (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone has any idea when these will be released? I've been lemming the turtle quad since I saw the promo pics months ago..


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 23, 2011)

The collection should be out by the end of Jan./early Feb.


 www.allurabeauty.com
Twitter 
fb


----------



## colorcorner (Jan 23, 2011)

good to know. thanks!


----------



## katred (Jan 27, 2011)

Anyone know a good way of getting Chantecaille in Canada if you don't live in Toronto, Calgary or Vancouver? There was a shop near me in Toronto that carried them, so I figured it meant their products were generally available. Now that I've moved back to Montreal, turns out... not so much.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 27, 2011)

Other than Amazon or ebay, I don't think there's a direct way to get Chanecaille outside of those three Canadian cities.  

 www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## katred (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info, depressing though it is. I hate ordering things without being able to try them, especially since these can get kind of pricey.




Allura Beauty said:


> Other than Amazon or ebay, I don't think there's a direct way to get Chanecaille outside of those three Canadian cities.
> 
> www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 28, 2011)

I hear ya.  It's a beautiful palette, but it's so so expensive.  If I decide to purchase it I'll let you know how it is.  


 www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## katred (Jan 29, 2011)

Allura Beauty said:


> I hear ya.  It's a beautiful palette, but it's so so expensive.  If I decide to purchase it I'll let you know how it is.



 	Thanks much. I'm a huge fan of turtles, so I'm tempted to get the turtle palette just based on that... But for the price, I can like the shadows too.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 29, 2011)

The palette is available now on bergdorfgoodman.com and should be available shortly on Bloomingdale's site. 


 www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## colorcorner (Jan 30, 2011)

It's also available on neimanmarcus.com, but both sites state that it's backordered till march 

  	@katred I already placed an order, will let you know how it is when i get it


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you can order from Neimans online if you're in Canada. Check with mrslid on here - she's ordered Chanel from there.


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I have been lemming the turtle quad like crazy since I saw Temptalia's swatches! Maybe next month, I've maxed out my beauty budget for this month already.


----------



## Ingenue (Mar 17, 2011)

I got the palette and it's AMAZING! I reviewed it here:

  	http://shahadakarim.blogspot.com/2011/03/chantecaille-spring-2011-swatches.html


----------



## katred (Mar 18, 2011)

The sea turtle palette looks amazing enough, but the whale compact makes me weak in the knees. I wish we could get Chantecaille here!!!



Ingenue said:


> I got the palette and it's AMAZING! I reviewed it here:
> 
> http://shahadakarim.blogspot.com/2011/03/chantecaille-spring-2011-swatches.html


----------



## Ingenue (Mar 22, 2011)

The Whale Compacts are STUNNING.. but the most practical item is the Turtle Palette. The Blush/Bronzer compact is gold.. it's gorgeous, but totally dupeable. And I wouldn't even want to touch the the eyeshadow Whale Compact. lol It's much too pretty.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 2, 2012)

This looks like the most recent Chantecaille thread so figured I'd post here. First...I have been catching up on some Chantecaille items lately and recently got Les Dauphins and the Turtles palettes. They are both gorgeous!

  	For anyone else who is interested in Chantecaille...Berryblusher on MUA posted yesterday that they are coming out with a new formula of lipgloss that's supposed to be thicker, more opaque, and longer lasting. I think the existing ones will stay in the line and these will just be added...could be wrong but that's my understanding. I know some don't like how sheer some of the the current glosses are (although I *love* the feel of them and they do wonders for the condition of my lips....they are similar to the Chanel Aqualumiere glosses but with a plusher feel) so that's good news. Also they will be coming out with some cream blushes that the poster said are "unreal" in terms of texture and an "amazing" gel bronzer. Here are her pics of the cream blushes:

http://img.makeupalley.com/6/0/8/9/2172483.JPG

  	I don't know if those are the lip chic and gloss from the spring collection or if that's one of the new glosses. Here's the official info on the spring 2012 collection:

http://www.fruitylashes.com/chantecaille-spring-color-2012-8939/


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 3, 2012)

I HAVE to try that Espresso Gel Liner! And I loved the lip definer pencil, but I thought it looked like a lovely neutral rose pink in the pic  but it says Coral...hmmm.

  	EDIT: I just checked & no one has it yet


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 3, 2012)

I know...I don't think that pic can be color correct based on the descriptions. I have their lip definer pencil in Discreet, which color-wise is along the lines of something like MAC Sublime Culture or Subculture, and I love it. Really nice texture.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 8, 2012)

This is probably more like it on the color. They have a b/o date of 2/24 on the spring items:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Chantecaille-The-Coral-Reefs-Look-Color/prod77450001/

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/category.jsp?masterId=cat4830738&itemId=cat350740&parentId=cat000294


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 17, 2012)

Ahhhh...this is my favorite Lip Chic ever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	First pic is outdoors, second indoors. From left to right Sunrise Lip Chic - Lucky Brilliant Lipgloss - Modern Brilliant Lipgloss:


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 19, 2012)

Geranium - Sunrise - Bourbon Rose Lip Chics:


----------



## peanut (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the great swatches! Sunrise just couldn't be more perfect!  



Winthrop44 said:


> Ahhhh...this is my favorite Lip Chic ever!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree! Can't wait to see your pics of the palette!


----------



## Nicala (Feb 22, 2012)

Allura Beauty said:


> Other than Amazon or ebay, I don't think there's a direct way to get Chanecaille outside of those three Canadian cities.
> 
> www.allurabeauty.com



 	Amazon actually carries Chantecaille?? I had no idea


----------



## katred (Feb 22, 2012)

Nicala said:


> Amazon actually carries Chantecaille?? I had no idea



 	Yes, but their selection seems ridiculously limited and even more ridiculously priced. You can order Chantecaille from Neiman Marcus and Nordstrom if you're in Canada. Nordstrom even gives you the prices in Canadian dollars, although they charge an arm and a leg in shipping & duty (which you don't see until the end of the shopping process).


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 22, 2012)

Maybe try writing to Chantecaille thru their web site here:

http://www.chantecaille.com/contact.cfm

  	asking them to add International shipping in the future? I know they really read those notes because I once got a response from Sylvie Chantecaille herself after much begging for a paler shade of Future Skin -- which they ultimately did add!


----------



## katred (Mar 2, 2012)

Winthrop44 said:


> Maybe try writing to Chantecaille thru their web site here:
> 
> http://www.chantecaille.com/contact.cfm
> 
> asking them to add International shipping in the future? I know they really read those notes because I once got a response from Sylvie Chantecaille herself after much begging for a paler shade of Future Skin -- which they ultimately did add!


	It's funny, because when I was living in Toronto, there was a makeup place that used to stock Chantecaille stuff, so, since I saw it there, I assumed that it was fairly easy to find in general. Now I wish I'd bought everything at the damn counter.


----------



## peanut (Mar 11, 2012)

katred said:


> Anyone know a good way of getting Chantecaille in Canada if you don't live in Toronto, Calgary or Vancouver? There was a shop near me in Toronto that carried them, so I figured it meant their products were generally available. Now that I've moved back to Montreal, turns out... not so much.


	You might try http://www.frendsbeautysupplyonline.com/. I know they ship to Canada. I've bought a couple things from them that I couldn't find elsewhere and have been very pleased. They don't have all the current Chantecaille products, but they have quite a bit and the prices are great.


----------



## katred (Mar 17, 2012)

peanut said:


> You might try http://www.frendsbeautysupplyonline.com/. I know they ship to Canada. I've bought a couple things from them that I couldn't find elsewhere and have been very pleased. They don't have all the current Chantecaille products, but they have quite a bit and the prices are great.



 	Thanks, I should have specified that I meant a place where I could see them in person. There are just always moments when I want to be able to see how something looks against my skin, particularly since their lipstick range is kind of bewildering when you haven't seen it "live". Thanks for the link, though- I'll check them out for certain!


----------



## peanut (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm so looking forward to the new creme blushes and the long-lasting glosses! I also like that gorgeous new shade of Poudre de Perle! Not sure I like the delivery system, but the color looks fantastic. Has anyone tried one of these?

  	I think the Chantecaille site will get the new items first; they already have the long-wear l/g. I want the free shipping though so I'll have to wait until they get in the other new products. I'd love to see swatches of the new creme blushes. Right now I want all of them! lol!


----------



## peanut (Apr 14, 2012)

katred said:


> Thanks, I should have specified that I meant a place where I could see them in person. There are just always moments when I want to be able to see how something looks against my skin, particularly since their lipstick range is kind of bewildering when you haven't seen it "live". Thanks for the link, though- I'll check them out for certain!



 	Understandable! I'm in the same position -- I rarely get to see the products. Only when we're on vacation. So of course I try to steer my husband to vacationing in cities with a Chantecaille counter. It's sick, I tell you!


----------



## peanut (Apr 14, 2012)

peanut said:


> I'm so looking forward to the new creme blushes and the long-lasting glosses! I also like that gorgeous new shade of Poudre de Perle! Not sure I like the delivery system, but the color looks fantastic. Has anyone tried one of these?
> 
> I think the Chantecaille site will get the new items first; they already have the long-wear l/g. I want the free shipping though so I'll have to wait until they get in the other new products. I'd love to see swatches of the new creme blushes. Right now I want all of them! lol!



 	 Just have to add that I think Neiman Marcus has mismarked the colors of the glosses.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 15, 2012)

I am in the same boat as well. Even if I drive to my nice 1.5 hour away malls there is no Chantecaille.

  	I see what you mean on NM peanut!


----------



## peanut (May 9, 2012)

I've been waiting forever for Chantecaille to come out with some new blushes. Aquablush has been my favorite blush for years, so I'm very excited to try these creme blushes (L-R: Shy, Coy, and Demure). Wasn't sure which color to get, but upon seeing them I know I could have probably just bought Coy.It looks like a beautiful pinkish coral.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 9, 2012)

Love them. I can't wait to hear what you think of them on!


----------

